

Microsoft Donates ASP.NET Ajax Library to the Codeplex Foundation - nathanwdavis
http://codeplex.org/news.aspx

======
kansascoder
They're dumping it because its crap and doesn't work with other libraries

------
nathanwdavis
They've also changed the license to BSD.

